
Show HN: Yet Another HN “Who's Hiring” Browser - kennytilton
https://kennytilton.github.io/whoishiring/
======
kennytilton
New version just installed.
[https://kennytilton.github.io/whoishiring/](https://kennytilton.github.io/whoishiring/)
June 1 is coming soon, please beat on it so I do not let us seekers down. Next
task is a cron job to download and install the page every 15min.

~~~
kennytilton
And now we thank the HN team for the recognition:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17205865](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17205865)

------
benatkin
The regex search is nifty. I was curious how many would have "zen" in their
names so I did a title search for any word that starts or ends with "zen".
Only found two results: one for Zen.ly and one than happened to have the word
"frozen". Maybe the "zen" trend in startup names has died down a bit.

~~~
kennytilton
Thanks. All credit to JS RegExp: my code splits on || and then && to get to
search expressions. It splits those on comma, using them as term and options
in "new RegExp( term, options)"

------
kennytilton
Yet another HN Who's Hiring Browser. It has various handy filters and sorts
and lets us assign and sort by "stars", flag as "applied to", and record
notes.

Uses localstorage so stick to one browser! Tested on Opera, Chrome, and
FireFox. FF is needed to load index.html as a local file (unless someone help
me work around Chrome's complaints).

Regex searching needs a ton of refinement. Working on that now, and
performance when hundreds of jobs are matched.

More/same info here:
[https://github.com/kennytilton/kennytilton.github.io/tree/ma...](https://github.com/kennytilton/kennytilton.github.io/tree/master/whoishiring)

Happy job hunting!

~~~
andrewstetsenko
Cool tool, thanks. Can you provide the same for the section 'Who wants to be
hired? It might be interesting for recruiters

------
kennytilton
I just released a new version with a bunch of changes.
[https://kennytilton.github.io/whoishiring/](https://kennytilton.github.io/whoishiring/)
More to come, including using a routing library so we do not lose our whole
context navigating from the page. I was not seeing that before but I am now so
up goes the hood.

------
kennytilton
I am a PivotalTracker junky. RFEs can be made here:
[https://www.pivotaltracker.com/n/projects/2172476](https://www.pivotaltracker.com/n/projects/2172476)

GitHub Issues also welcome, but wait until I carve out a dedicated repo
(today).

------
dallamaneni
Items that has "No Visa" are also included when Visa is selected. This needs
to be fixed. Otherwise, it is great. Thanks!

~~~
kennytilton
ha-ha, those listings also get me when I use browser page search! Maybe the
directions should specify not to do a "no" if there is no such option?

~~~
kennytilton
ps. You are welcome! And file an issue here and I will get a little tighter on
those selects:
[https://github.com/kennytilton/matrix/issues](https://github.com/kennytilton/matrix/issues)

------
mafro
I'll try this on my desktop when I get to work in a minute, but it's totally
unusable on my Pixel 2 :)

~~~
saghm
Same; I think it's because the only way to submit the form is to hit "enter"
(as the page describes), which doesn't seem to be possible on the mobile
keyboard

~~~
kennytilton
The value gets recorded "onchange", so tabbing off also submits the form. We
could also add a "search" button and clicking that would have the same effect.
Lend me your thoughts here and I will do something:
[https://github.com/kennytilton/matrix/issues](https://github.com/kennytilton/matrix/issues)

~~~
kennytilton
I lied. I will create the issue myself and fix that. Please file issues for
any other mobile unfriendliness (and I will test myself if I can find my
phone).

~~~
kennytilton
Found the phone. Looks like I need some -- what's the word? -- adaptive CSS?

------
gmu3
Cool, I think it would be nice if you could search case insensitive too.

~~~
kennytilton
enter "taipei,i" without the quotes and you should get the Taipei listing. But
maybe as a convenience I could add that as a checkbox since it would really be
a good default? Please create an issue here and I will knock that off:
[https://github.com/kennytilton/matrix/issues](https://github.com/kennytilton/matrix/issues)

